# Fly Fishers Forum



## Gore Range guide (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey All,

I'm proud to announce a new forum about Fly fishing in Colorado. This is a FREE! forum sponsored by me. It is www.flyfishersforum.com. Please come by, register and become a part of the discussion. Thanks ;-)


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

stuff yer spam up yer ass.


- fellow fly fisher


----------



## Gore Range guide (Apr 7, 2012)

Really.. dude
Lived here in Dillon since 1990. I pay for the forum. This is not spam! Tell me how I can convince U and others this is for real? I'm sincere man


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

your first post HERE is a link to your new forum? and you don't see it as spam? 

way to contribute over the two years you've been registered here.


----------



## Gore Range guide (Apr 7, 2012)

*Sorry*

I obviously don't get all the spam BS cause I'm not a spammer. But, thank you for educating me on how to better list something for safety, I get that part. Thanks for joining in the discussion at fly fishers forum dot com! Better?


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

Gore Range guide said:


> Thanks for joining in the discussion at fly fishers forum dot com! Better?


about as good as your photo of grandma and grandpa dunking worms with a zebco on a fly fishing forum. pure genius on your part.

pure entertainment on mine.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

Gore Range guide said:


> .... how to better list something for safety, I get that part.



pfft, too late for that,btw....it's not on your site, of course, but three clicks later and i already know who you are and where you live .

you might want to work on that, cupcake.


----------



## Gore Range guide (Apr 7, 2012)

U got the address cause I'm not hiding! Come on over pussy


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

how do you know you just met a guide? 

don't worry, they will tell you.



good luck with your forum.... i can tell you're going to need it, peaches. 





btw, your partial name/ address was moderated out. i didn't remove it.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

upshitscreek said:


> about as good as your photo of grandma and grandpa dunking worms with a zebco on a fly fishing forum. pure genius on your part.
> 
> pure entertainment on mine.


 
Oh man...an UPSIDE-DOWN Zebco at that!


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

This is spam, but got me thinking....we should get a Fly Fishing sub forum here on mountain buzz for info specifically related to float fishing.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

gretch6364 said:


> This is spam, but got me thinking....we should get a Fly Fishing sub forum here on mountain buzz for info specifically related to float fishing.


And a squirt boat forum, and a tubing forum, and a catarafting forum, and a multi day forum, and a playboat forum, and a creeking forum, and a ducky forum, and a dory forum, and jet boat forum, and a J rig forum, and a paddle rafting forum, and a kayak fishing forum, and and and....


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

Fly fishing is a completely different sport with a different season and targeted flows. A lot less related then anything you just listed.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

gretch6364 said:


> Fly fishing is a completely different sport with a different season and targeted flows. A lot less related then anything you just listed.


Yup, sure is. Head on over to the new fishing forum the original poster is advertising.


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

I belong to enough of those, and not a single one has the knowledge of the buzzards when it comes to floating and flows.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

i clicked his spam linky yesterday and it looks like the cupcake took down his entire website and went home. heh. 

a "meh" on a 'buzz fly fisher forum. too many sub-forums here as is and too much potential for hotspotting rivers that don't need it or can't take it, in my opinion.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Gore Range guide said:


> U got the address cause I'm not hiding! Come on over pussy


Not the best sales job to bring new folks to a forum. 
Guiding must be different in CO.


----------



## ddubin (Jul 29, 2012)

upshitscreek said:


> your first post HERE is a link to your new forum? and you don't see it as spam?
> 
> way to contribute over the two years you've been registered here.


I agree it is spam and inappropriate but why are you such a Jerk. Your attitude only brings attention to your obvious inferiority complex.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

ddubin said:


> I agree it is spam and inappropriate but why are you such a Jerk. Your attitude only brings attention to your obvious inferiority complex.


kettle, meet pot. 

Of all the ways to start posting on the Buzz why attack someone? If it was really inappropriate he would have been reported, infracted, inspected, dissected and run out of town on a rail like the melt down flyfisher Gore guide fella........

Upshit had a point and put lots of smiley rolleyes on the post so it wouldn't hurt those prone to butthurtness. If you stick around here a while ( and welcome by the way - it is a good place) you will see that the Buzz has a large, passionate, group of boaters and kayakers. Some of them even have money. Not me but I see some awfully nice rigs in the Raft Porn thread so someone is working it and on it. 

The downside of that is often people see this demographic ( and the buzz ) as low hanging fruit for their spammy forums, marginal rafts and other weird shit. 

So upshit was calling it like he saw it. I don't even think he was particularly rude about it. But that's all I got.


----------

